# First day carrying the automatic Buck 112



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One of the things I think a salesman should do is to "field test" the products they sell. Today I took a big slug of my own medicine.

While I've owned a few automatic Buck 112s for several months, I usually had a folder already clipped to my jeans or jammed in my front right pocket. Since I was going to the mall alone today, I figured I'd take a brand spankin' new 112 auto with a new, sharp edge.

Now, it was my original intent to carry the folder on my left side since my CCW is already on my right side. Comes the dawn, and I realize that this folder is a "right hand only" model. My concern was that two solid items on my right hip (and nothing on my left side) might make concealed items shift, resulting in constant adjustment.

I had nothing to worry about. I got up several times for magazines and coffee. I never had to shift, even once.

I also must add that I wear a 1 7/8s leather belt. I do not cinch it so I struggle for breath, but rather like most of us do on a trip to the store.

It's a great knife. Get one, carry it, and enjoy an enhanced product.


----------

